# Reece Gaines ,Keith Bogans and Tracy mcgrady



## Reece Gaines

Can You believe this there all on the same team


----------



## IV

It's really not that big of a deal. Once the magic have another poor season, Tmac and his fans will all be pointing fingers at these guys along with the rest of the team.

And why didn't Orlando draft a big man? Magic fans have been complaining about a lack of help in the frontcourt for a while, I thought they would. Maybe they didn't because of Gooden.


----------



## 33

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> It's really not that big of a deal. Once the magic have another poor season, Tmac and his fans will all be pointing fingers at these guys along with the rest of the team.



Sounds like some damn hating:yes:


----------



## brandenburgbrew

I think the Magic will have one of the best young backcourts in the league. McGrady will make everyone around him better. 2004-2005 it will be Gaines, Bogans and McGrady plus Gooden will only get better. What a team.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> It's really not that big of a deal. Once the magic have another poor season, Tmac and his fans will all be pointing fingers at these guys along with the rest of the team.
> 
> And why didn't Orlando draft a big man? Magic fans have been complaining about a lack of help in the frontcourt for a while, I thought they would. Maybe they didn't because of Gooden.


You are wrong IV. 

This was a brillant draft by the magic. 

They will have a much better team around McGrady now.

Zaur Pachulia (he is compared to a young Vlade Divac), he will stay in Europe for 2 years probably and then be ready to contribute immediately.

The Magic have an awesome roster now.

C -DeClerq/Hunter/Kasun (he is supposed to come over this year)
PF-Gooden/Injury Exception/Garrity
SF-Mid-Level Exception/Giricek
SG-McGrady/Bogans (will make the team)
PG-Gaines/Armstrong

And now they might trade one of their future first round picks or a mid-level for Radmanovic (gives them a legit SF) to Seattle.

That would be a great trade for the Magic. 

T-MAc has help now.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> Sounds like some damn hating:yes:


You think that Keith Bogan, Tmac, and Reece Gaines all playing on the same team is noteworthy? What's the significance of that?

Maybe I should start a thread about Kobe, Cook, and Walton all playing together. <strike> WTF! </strike>(You know better than to mask vulgarities!) :naughty:


----------



## DYNASTY

they are going to be scary. Pippen and Jordan.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> they are going to be scary. Pippen and Jordan.


That says it all right there! :nonono:


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> You think that Keith Bogan, Tmac, and Reece Gaines all playing on the same team is noteworthy? What's the significance of that?
> 
> Maybe I should start a thread about Kobe, Cook, and Walton all playing together. WTF!


You don't get it. These guys fit right in with McGrady. We know the Lakers have no athletes at all other than Kobe, maybe George. 

The Magic now have a pretty good athletic team. Reece Gaines can push the ball, that is one of his specialities, which will help Drew Gooden who loves to get out in transition. He also be benefitted in the halfcourt set because he gets to pass to McGrady. 

McGrady will make these guys even better. Bogans is a finisher and he moves w/o the ball, which when playign McGrady get you a lot of easy buckets around the hoop and with his body he can play NOW. This is such a great draft for the Magic it isn't even funny.

If they keep the injury exception and the mid-level exception they can sign two more players to fit in with their team. How are saying they have a bad draft?


----------



## IV

If you're asking me how can I say they had a bad draft, the answer is I didn't say that. I just dont think this is noteworthy.
You all may be getting a little ahead of yourselves by thinking Reece Gaines and Keith Bogans are the answers to Orlando's lack of success. They were two good picks, but there are not the next Jordan and Pippen, and all of this is completely and overly pre-hyped!

I also dont want to hear, you same fans complaining about the Magics not having enough good players around Tmac should they not do well next year. It's the same ol' story.


----------



## Aloe

As I said before, the Magic got the steal of the draft by getting Keith Bogans. He's going to turn out to be like Tayshaun Prince towards the end of the season.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> If you're asking me how can I say they had a bad draft, the answer is I didn't say that. I just dont think this is noteworthy.
> You all may be getting a little ahead of yourselves by thinking Reece Gaines and Keith Bogans are the answers to Orlando's lack of success. They were two good picks, but there are not the next Jordan and Pippen, and all of this is completely and overly pre-hyped!
> 
> I also dont want to hear, you same fans complaining about the Magics not having enough good players around Tmac should they not do well next year. It's the same ol' story.


I'm not a Magic fan and I never compared them to Pippen and Jordan and the person who did was most likely being sarcastic. 

But you don't realize that both of those guys fit in with the Magic system. They will mesh well with McGrady. The Magic will have the 4th best record in the East next year.


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> You think that Keith Bogan, Tmac, and Reece Gaines all playing on the same team is noteworthy? What's the significance of that?
> 
> Maybe I should start a thread about Kobe, Cook, and Walton all playing together. WTF!



Marbury 26
Marion 24
Zarko 22
Amare 20
Joe Johnson 21
Leandro Barbosa 20
Jake Tsakalidis 24
Jake Voshkul 26
Casey Jacobsen 22

The ony other players getting minutes are Bo Outlaw and Penny Hardaway. Talk about probaby the youngest and one of the most athletic teams in the NBA.



How you like that one


----------



## HKF

Another thing. What if the Magic sign Odom to the injury exception for Grant Hill and they sign Nesterovic for the middle-level exception. 

If that Happened the Magic would be even better.

C-Nesterovic/Hunter
PF-Gooden/DeClerq
SF-Odom/Giricek
SG-McGrady/Bogans
PG-Gaines/D. Armstrong

That team might WIN the East.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK

I think he mostly means can you believe bogans(kentucky) and gaines(louisville) (who were rivals in college basketbal) are now playing on the same team and with tracy mcgrady


----------



## Kmasonbx

Keith Bogans might not even make the team, he isn't that good. He's slow, he's an average athlete, average shooter, isn't too good off the dribble. He may make the team but he will never be the reason the Magic are a good team.

Reece Gaines on the other hand is a talent, 6'6 and can play the point, and loves to take big shots, he will be a contributor from day 1.


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> Keith Bogans might not even make the team, he isn't that good. He's slow, he's an average athlete, average shooter, isn't too good off the dribble. He may make the team but he will never be the reason the Magic are a good team.
> 
> Reece Gaines on the other hand is a talent, 6'6 and can play the point, and loves to take big shots, he will be a contributor from day 1.


Slow? Oh yeah, I guess that's why he's a really good defender.  He doesn't have great ballhandling, but he is a good shooter. He was the leading scorer 4 times in the pre-draft camps and went 7 for 12 from the NBA 3 point line in one of the draft camps. He's an athlete for sure, but he sure doesn't show it a lot. He won't be as good as Reece Gaines, but he could be a major contributor.


----------



## Kmasonbx

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Slow? Oh yeah, I guess that's why he's a really good defender.  He doesn't have great ballhandling, but he is a good shooter. He was the leading scorer 4 times in the pre-draft camps and went 7 for 12 from the NBA 3 point line in one of the draft camps. He's an athlete for sure, but he sure doesn't show it a lot. He won't be as good as Reece Gaines, but he could be a major contributor.


Your favorite player is Keith Bogans so you definitely won't see his faults. Gary Payton was never really fast, and he is one of the greatest on the ball defenders ever. Bogans played against a bunch of other players who were hoping to be first round picks, not exactly the cream of the crop he was going up against. The competition there isn't even as good as Summer League competition let alone what he will see in the NBA. Bogans was a pretty good college player, but he never even made an all-american team, he doesn't have the athletic ability to be a good player in the league, and the other aspects of his game aren't enough to make up for it.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK

why do you hate bogans so much? hes a better player than you think he is.YOU havent watched him as much as i have and i know he can be a solid contributor.


----------



## Captain Obvious

I think a lot of people are really underestimating the Magic for this coming year. I even read one guy on this board say that the Bulls would replace the Magic in the playoffs this year! People forget that after the Gooden trade the Magic had the second best record in the East and they took the #1 team to 7 games in the playoffs. Gaines, Pachulia, and Bogans are all great additions plus the Magic will spend money this offseason to bring in Free Agents, even if it means going over the cap. Assuming Kidd leaves I believe that the Magic could win the division with the team they have right now, not counting the free agents they will add. Mark my words the Magic will be a force to be reckoned with in the East next year, I will defend my opinion with anybody who disagrees.


----------



## Coyat

Magic had a nice draft. Gaines and Armstrong tandem at the 1 should help them even more in their playoff run. There is no doubt that Gaines is going to a contributor because most likely, he'll start unless Armstrong challenges. As for Bogans, he'd make an ok player off the bench. There's a reason why he was selected in rd. 2. I don't see how Bogans puts them over the top. Yes, he was a good college player.. thats it. I don't see him being a star in the NBA. Gaines maybe. Not Bogans.

If Magic get Nesterovic, then no doubt they become serious contenders.


----------



## Kmasonbx

> Originally posted by <b>ErikDaniels14UK</b>!
> why do you hate bogans so much? hes a better player than you think he is.YOU havent watched him as much as i have and i know he can be a solid contributor.


Your another UK fan, so your opinion is biased, I have nothing against Bogans, I just don't see him being much of an NBA player, and definitley not the player that makes the Magic a contender in the East. If he proves me wrong thats great for him, either way it will have no bearing on my life.



> As for Bogans, he'd make an ok player off the bench. There's a reason why he was selected in rd. 2. I don't see how Bogans puts them over the top. Yes, he was a good college player.. thats it. I don't see him being a star in the NBA. Gaines maybe. Not Bogans.


Exactly


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK

he shouldve got picked in the first round but due to early entry and forigners he didnt.Bogans might not be an all-star in the league but who knows? you can't doubt someone until you see how he preforms.if he went his sophmore year and preformed well at pre draft camp he wouldve been in the top 30.last year at kentucky he didnt average as much as he could cuz he had other contributors on the team.


----------



## 888

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Another thing. What if the Magic sign Odom to the injury exception for Grant Hill and they sign Nesterovic for the middle-level exception.
> 
> If that Happened the Magic would be even better.
> 
> C-Nesterovic/Hunter
> PF-Gooden/DeClerq
> SF-Odom/Giricek
> SG-McGrady/Bogans
> PG-Gaines/D. Armstrong
> 
> That team might WIN the East.


this trade doesnt sound like a good idea since signing odom is just like sign another grant hill and nba doesnt have any "DRUG" exception or "TROUBLE" exception which is even worse and plus odom can not co-exist with t mac since both offense start from perimeter and odom isnt much of a complementry player and doesnt have the mentality to do so, as for t mac, as you all know he wont take a back seat to anyone and odom will not be at his best if he has to complement to t mac, a dup of odom and t mac sound stupid to me


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> If you're asking me how can I say they had a bad draft, the answer is I didn't say that. I just dont think this is noteworthy.
> You all may be getting a little ahead of yourselves by thinking Reece Gaines and Keith Bogans are the answers to Orlando's lack of success. They were two good picks, but there are not the next Jordan and Pippen, and all of this is completely and overly pre-hyped!
> 
> <b>I also dont want to hear, you same fans complaining about the Magics not having enough good players around Tmac should they not do well next year. It's the same ol' story.</b>


Well, I am excited to think that TMac may actually have some help in the near future! 

Since Gooden and Gordon are now not rookies - but have a 1/2 year experience with their new team, they'll only get better with camp and pre season games.

I hope that Reece and Bogans will be able to contribute right away - but I am aware that they are rookies!

<b>So, TMAC "might"</b> finally have some help. After all, Kobe has had Shaq since his first year - why shouldn't TMac have someone NOT nearly as dominant as Shaq has been for Kobe??? 

Why on earth would you begrudge the guy some help? Talk about "hating" - I am shocked to see how anyone would begrudge a player like TMac getting a decent to very good teammate!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> It's really not that big of a deal. Once the magic have another poor season, Tmac and his fans will all be pointing fingers at these guys along with the rest of the team.
> 
> And why didn't Orlando draft a big man? Magic fans have been complaining about a lack of help in the frontcourt for a while, I thought they would. Maybe they didn't because of Gooden.


Yeah, Orlando should've taken a big man.:yes:


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, Orlando should've taken a big man.:yes:


They probably shuld have - but what BIG guys were available at their pick? I think they will go to the free agency and get themselves a BIG man - at least I am hopeful they will.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Ok, I'm a UK fan, so my opinion is immediatley biased. Read this biased opinion:

Bogans will be on the team, he won't be an All-Star. The best he can become is a solid role player for the Magic. Yeah, he was a great college player, and with Tubby's coaching, he might surprise people defensively. I say this: Bogans won't be anymore than a solid role player. How's that for a biased opinion?


----------



## futuristxen

The magic will be better next year. But it will be because of a full season with Gooden and Giricek.

Gaines is a very nice pick.

Bogans, if he makes the team, isn't going to be a huge diffrence maker. He can be a solid player. But it's their other second round pick that is going to help them. 

Zaur...ZaZa. The big man. This team needs size. He doesn't even have to possess any skill(though rumor has it, he is actually an excellent player). He just needs to be big. The reason they have problems is because they have no size on that team.


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> Ok, I'm a UK fan, so my opinion is immediatley biased. Read this biased opinion:
> 
> Bogans will be on the team, he won't be an All-Star. The best he can become is a solid role player for the Magic. Yeah, he was a great college player, and with Tubby's coaching, he might surprise people defensively. I say this: Bogans won't be anymore than a solid role player. How's that for a biased opinion?


:greatjob: UKfan4Life! 

BTW, I see Bogans making the team! He is almost certainly better than disaster Sasser!

BTW2, I LOVE your signature! My thoughts - to a "T" - and that is why I hold certain players in such high regard - they want to win - and certain ones DID WIN - a whole lot!!

<b><font color=blue>"If winning isn't so important, then why do you keep score?" 

-Adolph Rupp </font></b>


----------



## BobbyDigital32

What about Sasser? Are you Magic fans giving up on him already?


----------



## Reece Gaines

Sasser is a disater!

But this player could improve.


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> :greatjob: UKfan4Life!
> 
> BTW, I see Bogans making the team! He is almost certainly better than disaster Sasser!
> 
> BTW2, I LOVE your signature! My thoughts - to a "T" - and that is why I hold certain players in such high regard - they want to win - and certain ones DID WIN - a whole lot!!
> 
> <b><font color=blue>"If winning isn't so important, then why do you keep score?"
> 
> -Adolph Rupp </font></b>


Thank you and thank you.


----------



## HKF

Good riddance to Sasser. 

Even if the Magic don't get a guy like Lamar Odom, what about trading the mid-level exception for Vlad Radmanovic. This guy is just aching to bust out and a 6'10 SF that can shoot and put the ball on the floor next to T-Mac would be kind of devastating.

I think they should go after Nesterovic w/ the Medical Exception. He would be a 16 and 10 player in the East. 

Reece Gaines is a good pick because he likes to push the ball and Darrell Armstrong can finally come off the bench, which is what he wants to do and finally give them some bench scoring.

C-Nesterovic 7'2
PF-Gooden 6'10
SF-Radmanovic 6'10
SG-Tracy McGrady 6'8
PG-Reece Gaines 6'6

Bench
Armstrong, Giricek, Bogans (Sasser is meat), Hunter, DeClerq, Garrity

And then you have to factor in big man Mario Kasun (whose rights they still own and they can bring him over), and Zaur Pachulia (who will probably stay overseas for another year. 

The Magic finally have options and can move on from Grant Hill. This team looks quick, deep and it can shoot. It will also have shooting off the bench w/ Armstrong, Giricek and Garrity.

If the Magic can bring in Vlad and Rasho I think they win the East next year.


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Another thing. What if the Magic sign Odom to the injury exception for Grant Hill and they sign Nesterovic for the middle-level exception.
> 
> If that Happened the Magic would be even better.
> 
> C-Nesterovic/Hunter
> PF-Gooden/DeClerq
> SF-Odom/Giricek
> SG-McGrady/Bogans
> PG-Gaines/D. Armstrong
> 
> That team might WIN the East.


Not to mention if we set up some kind of deal for Jermain Oneal, the east is over;P

We got the GForce Onez in da Td Water*house*

Grady -SG, Gooden -SF, Germain (Oneal) center, -Giricek/Garrity (they alright), Gaines - PG 

Or go for payton?


----------



## O-Town Playa

Give up on Sasser? OF COURSE WE ARE! Have you seen him play?!

And why is everyone asking why we didn't draft a big man? WE DID. He should have been a first rounder too. There were no good big men at the 15th pick.


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Good riddance to Sasser.
> 
> Even if the Magic don't get a guy like Lamar Odom, what about trading the mid-level exception for Vlad Radmanovic. This guy is just aching to bust out and a 6'10 SF that can shoot and put the ball on the floor next to T-Mac would be kind of devastating.
> 
> I think they should go after Nesterovic w/ the Medical Exception. He would be a 16 and 10 player in the East.
> 
> Reece Gaines is a good pick because he likes to push the ball and Darrell Armstrong can finally come off the bench, which is what he wants to do and finally give them some bench scoring.
> 
> C-Nesterovic 7'2
> PF-Gooden 6'10
> SF-Radmanovic 6'10
> SG-Tracy McGrady 6'8
> PG-Reece Gaines 6'6
> 
> Bench
> Armstrong, Giricek, Bogans (Sasser is meat), Hunter, DeClerq, Garrity
> 
> And then you have to factor in big man Mario Kasun (whose rights they still own and they can bring him over), and Zaur Pachulia (who will probably stay overseas for another year.
> 
> The Magic finally have options and can move on from Grant Hill. This team looks quick, deep and it can shoot. It will also have shooting off the bench w/ Armstrong, Giricek and Garrity.
> 
> If the Magic can bring in Vlad and Rasho I think they win the East next year.


I like this - I really like this! SF would then be totally taken care of, as they could then go tall or standard(Garrity) or play small ball with either Gordon or Bogans.

The more I look at your post, the better I like that team line up. Hmmmmm. Speculation can be fun! :yes:


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I like this - I really like this! SF would then be totally taken care of, as they could then go tall or standard(Garrity) or play small ball with either Gordon or Bogans.
> 
> The more I look at your post, the better I like that team line up. Hmmmmm. Speculation can be fun! :yes:


Now GIVE ME A FIVE STAR POST RATING THEN DAMMIT! :upset: :upset: :upset: 

Just Kidding Rifleman. LOL.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

P.S. That team would win the East IMO. They could shoot, run, rebound and defend. They could win the Championship with this team. McGrady could lead this team if he had this kind of talent around him.

Now John Gabriel go make it happen.


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> <b>Now GIVE ME A FIVE STAR POST RATING THEN DAMMIT! </b>:upset: :upset: :upset:
> 
> Just Kidding Rifleman. LOL.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> P.S. That team would win the East IMO. They could shoot, run, rebound and defend. They could win the Championship with this team. McGrady could lead this team if he had this kind of talent around him.
> 
> Now John Gabriel go make it happen.



I thought I did! 

Yeah, your line up is shoot, run, rebound, and defend. It would be one heck of a fun team to watch!


----------



## magicfan187

I would like to say to the people that think armstrong will finally come of the bench this season that he came off the bench last season because vaughn started. And he might not even come back to orlando.


----------



## TLR

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to mention if we set up some kind of deal for Jermain Oneal, the east is over;P
> 
> We got the GForce Onez in da Td Water*house*
> 
> Grady -SG, Gooden -SF, Germain (Oneal) center, -Giricek/Garrity (they alright), Gaines - PG
> 
> Or go for payton?



You think Jermaine O'Neal is ever going to wear a Magic uniform, you are dillusional. :krazy:


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Now GIVE ME A FIVE STAR POST RATING THEN DAMMIT! :upset: :upset: :upset:
> 
> Just Kidding Rifleman. LOL.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> P.S. That team would win the East IMO. They could shoot, run, rebound and defend. They could win the Championship with this team. McGrady could lead this team if he had this kind of talent around him.
> 
> Now John Gabriel go make it happen.


with that line-up you put, they would win the east pretty handily assuming their chemistry together is up to par. With the best player in the east leading a HUGE starting 5. If bogans turns out to be a solid point, and nesterovich plays like he did in minnesota, and gooden keeps developing that potential we saw in the 1st round of the playoffs. I dont really know who that SF is, but that should be interesting nonetheless. 

Magic have quickly become one of my favorite teams to watch.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> What about Sasser? Are you Magic fans giving up on him already?


Hah, you kidding right? Sasser has to be one of the worst players in the entire league. How this guy holds the scoring record (i believe) for some college is beyond me ... He can't dribble, can't shoot, isnt a superb athlete .. he really has no redeeming qualities except being a good rebounder for a guard.

Giving up? Hell yeah. However much he is making, he is robbing Orlando.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> It's really not that big of a deal. Once the magic have another poor season, Tmac and his fans will all be pointing fingers at these guys along with the rest of the team.
> 
> And why didn't Orlando draft a big man? Magic fans have been complaining about a lack of help in the frontcourt for a while, I thought they would. Maybe they didn't because of Gooden.


I agree. This is not really newsworthy material. Orlando probably got one of the best players of the draft and a guy who absolutely appears to fit perfectly with the team he went to. Bogans is a good player and will be decent off the bench and improve overall depth. Pachulia, who knows. 

I don't think Orlando was banking on the draft to improve. But with Gaines they will. They didn't take a big because there was no one that they could have taken they would have been even remotely ready to contribute for at least a couple years. I think they are banking on free agency to improve in that area.

Orlando had one of the probably top 5 drafts overall, imo. Now Orlando needs to make a big move in free agency in any way they can .. Oneal, Miller, Olowokandi, Nesterovic, PJ Brown, Brand, Odom, Antonio Daniels, Jon Barry ... all these guys should be targets.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Marbury 26
> Marion 24
> Zarko 22
> Amare 20
> Joe Johnson 21
> Leandro Barbosa 20
> Jake Tsakalidis 24
> Jake Voshkul 26
> Casey Jacobsen 22
> 
> The ony other players getting minutes are Bo Outlaw and Penny Hardaway. Talk about probaby the youngest and one of the most athletic teams in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> How you like that one


I can dig it!

Phoenix has got some young guys and the future looks promising for them.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not a Magic fan and I never compared them to Pippen and Jordan and the person who did was most likely being sarcastic.
> 
> But you don't realize that both of those guys fit in with the Magic system. They will mesh well with McGrady. The Magic will have the 4th best record in the East next year.


Regardless of whether they fit the Magic system, is not noteworthy in this forum. Had this been posted in the Magic forum it would be appropriate, but this is not for the regular NBA forum. :twocents:


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Well, I am excited to think that TMac may actually have some help in the near future!
> 
> Since Gooden and Gordon are now not rookies - but have a 1/2 year experience with their new team, they'll only get better with camp and pre season games.
> 
> I hope that Reece and Bogans will be able to contribute right away - but I am aware that they are rookies!
> 
> <b>So, TMAC "might"</b> finally have some help. After all, Kobe has had Shaq since his first year - why shouldn't TMac have someone NOT nearly as dominant as Shaq has been for Kobe???
> 
> Why on earth would you begrudge the guy some help? Talk about "hating" - I am shocked to see how anyone would begrudge a player like TMac getting a decent to very good teammate!


Mights and mays! You are the main one who will bold users post especially when they use the words "if" "might" or "may." therefore you should understand why I counter argue this thread. So I'll dismiss your post as Magic fan talking as usual Rifleman. I am not hating on Tmac is this post, If anything I'm hating on the thread starter because this thread doesn't belong in this forum, nor is it noteworthy IMO.
Reece Gaines was a very good pick in this draft, but he's not the Magic saviour.

And BTW, Tmac had a great player on his team way back when. He chose to leave so don't complain about the decisions your guy has made that have set him back.


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Regardless of whether they fit the Magic system, is not noteworthy in this forum. Had this been posted in the Magic forum it would be appropriate, but this is not for the regular NBA forum. :twocents:


Thats exactly why the mods allowed this to go 4 pages without being moved right?

You aren't the one to decide which posts should go in which forums..

The mods do that for us;P


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> with that line-up you put, they would win the east pretty handily assuming their chemistry together is up to par. With the best player in the east leading a HUGE starting 5. If bogans turns out to be a solid point, and nesterovich plays like he did in minnesota, and gooden keeps developing that potential we saw in the 1st round of the playoffs. I dont really know who that SF is, but that should be interesting nonetheless.
> 
> Magic have quickly become one of my favorite teams to watch.


It's Vladimir Radmanovic from Seattle who will probably be traded because he wants to start. He doesn't want to play 12 minutes at the SF position. He is a SF not a PF like Seattle is trying to play him. He would be awesome next to TMac and Gooden. And Bogans would be your back 2G. If Armstrong leaves they can find a back-up PG like Kenny Anderson or someone for cheap.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. This is not really newsworthy material. Orlando probably got one of the best players of the draft and a guy who absolutely appears to fit perfectly with the team he went to. Bogans is a good player and will be decent off the bench and improve overall depth. Pachulia, who knows.



Thanks for keeping it real Deebo. You and I are almost always on the opposite side of the fence. For you to come and back me on it not really being newsworthy, should erase thoughts of me hating because I'm not.

Like I've said, Gaines was a good pick. He may be the player the Magic need to improve, who knows?

Bogan on the other hand, IMO, was nothing more than a very good college player. I went to school with Bogans at Dematha High. This was when Joe Forte and him were Sophomores and I was a Senior. Keith and I are the a year apart. I always thought Joe was a much better player, both in highschool, college, and on the blacktop. Keith looked like a man playing with boys, mainly becuase he was older than his competition. When you 17 years old, playing against 13 and 14 year olds you tend to stand out. I didn't think anything was special about Keith when he was at UK until his senior year, but even then he was basically a good player, nothing great about him. Once he enters the NBA, I expect him to be nothing more than a guy who "might" improve a teams bench. I dont think he'll be an allstar, but I could be wrong, who knows? Everyone is entitled to his own opinion and this is mine.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats exactly why the mods allowed this to go 4 pages without being moved right?
> 
> You aren't the one to decide which posts should go in which forums..
> 
> The mods do that for us;P


:twocents:
_________________________________

and BTW, the mods dont always do their jobs according to the rules around here. Just take a look at new messiah's sig masking curse words and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## TheRifleman

Originally posted by IV!
If you're asking me how can I say they had a bad draft, the answer is I didn't say that. I just dont think this is noteworthy.
.....!

<u>I also dont want to hear, you same fans complaining about the Magics not having enough good players around Tmac should they not do well next year. It's the same ol' story. </u></b>


Yes, you DID SAY that you didn't think the author of this thread had any newsworthy topic.

BUT you also said this: see underlined part of YOUR words.


----------



## IV

It's not newsworthy. Its completely and overly prehyped.

Good picks for the Magic, other teams had good picks, why is this newsworthy especially outside of the magic or NBA"DRAFT" forums? 

You guys get your hopes up everyyear, with the changes Orlando makes. Past 3 years they've come up short then you renig on all the prehype. Instead of acknowledging Tmacs something like 20 something for 70 some shots in the final three games you blame his teammates, year before that, Tmac got outplayed in every critical moment of the playoffs by Baron Davis and you all blamed his teammates. Sounds like a set up for the same old recipe, unless you are a Magic fan.

Just let the team play and once they get the job done, hype it then. 
"It feels great to finally get out of the first round!" 
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah,
But you spoke to soon, buddy!


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> :twocents:
> _________________________________
> 
> and BTW, the mods dont always do their jobs according to the rules around here. Just take a look at new messiah's sig masking curse words and you'll know what I mean.


The Mods here aren't <b>perfect</b> - I assume you know some people that walk on water?


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> It's Vladimir Radmanovic from Seattle who will probably be traded because he wants to start. He doesn't want to play 12 minutes at the SF position. He is a SF not a PF like Seattle is trying to play him. He would be awesome next to TMac and Gooden. And Bogans would be your back 2G. If Armstrong leaves they can find a back-up PG like Kenny Anderson or someone for cheap.


Hmm...Radmanovic to Orlando ?

I know some think he's 'on the block', but Sonics management said they hadn't given up on him yet. The Magic would have to give us something nice for him....


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> The Mods here aren't <b>perfect</b> - I assume you know some people that walk on water?


Jim Carrey?

Oh yeah... And by the way.. they aren't perfect so thats why there are several of them to make it close to perfect..


----------



## QBF

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> they are going to be scary. Pippen and Jordan.


One of the funniest posts I've read in a long time.


----------



## hobojoe

odom is likely heading to Orlando, article in the Florida Today. That gives them an excellent chance in the East this year. 

PG-Gaines
SG-McGrady
SF-Odom
PF-Gooden
C-Nesterovic, Clark???

Bench-Armstrong, Giricek, DeClerq, Bogans

Pretty good is you AX me


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> odom is likely heading to Orlando, article in the Florida Today. That gives them an excellent chance in the East this year.
> 
> PG-Gaines
> SG-McGrady
> SF-Odom
> PF-Gooden
> C-Nesterovic, Clark???
> 
> Bench-Armstrong, Giricek, DeClerq, Bogans
> 
> Pretty good is you AX me


LINK, please? 

THAT would be basketball heaven for me, as I really like Odom - a whole lot. Having him as the Magic sf would just be too good to be true.


----------



## Enigma

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> LINK, please?
> 
> THAT would be basketball heaven for me, as I really like Odom - a whole lot. Having him as the Magic sf would just be too good to be true.


Just a standard article about who's out there for the Magic. I would much rather have Maggette than Odom because he's not injury-proned. The last thing the Magic need is another injury-proned player.



> Magic's next target may be Odom
> 
> NBA's free-agent 'wish-list' period opens Tuesday
> 
> By John Denton
> FLORIDA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORLANDO -- They don't wield quite the financial clout that they did in 2000 when they signed free agents Tracy McGrady and Grant Hill and made a serious run at Tim Duncan, but still the Orlando Magic are armed with enough resources to make this a highly productive offseason.
> 
> The NBA's free-agent period, often a make or break time for teams seemingly on the cusp like Orlando, opens Tuesday. Teams can court, pamper and negotiate contracts with free agents for the next two-plus weeks, but those players can't officially sign until July 16.
> 
> Orlando didn't have the cap room to make much of a splash the past two summers, but does possess enough financial muscle to be a big player on the free-agent market this go around. And because the Magic have not won a playoff series since 1996, even blowing a 3-1 lead this spring against Detroit, there is a noticeable sense of urgency in dramatically improving the team.
> 
> Most importantly, the Magic have assurances from management that if general manager John Gabriel and head coach Doc Rivers can convince a difference-maker of a free agent to sign, the money will be available. That wasn't the case last July when potential deals with forward Keon Clark and guard Travis Best were quashed at the 11th hour because of fears of straying into the luxury tax, a dollar-for-dollar penalty for teams whose payrolls exceed a certain threshold set by the NBA.
> 
> "When ownership is losing money, you tend to look at things a little differently," said Magic president Bob Vander Weide, referring to the team's cost-conscious ways of the past two years. "But where we are today, breaking even again, that sort of changes things. We're in this for the long haul. We're not walking away from this. We're going to find a way to win and find a way to add players around Tracy (McGrady), Drew (Gooden), Gordan (Giricek) and Pat (Garrity)."
> 
> Also, for the first time since Hill signed, the Magic are hoping to get something out of his salary slot. With Hill expected to miss at least a major portion of the season following a fourth surgery on his left ankle, Orlando has applied to the NBA for a medical exception. Precedent seems to suggest the Magic will get it sometime in the next two weeks, giving them $4.8 million to offer a free agent or use in a trade.
> 
> San Antonio, Denver, Utah, Miami and the Los Angeles Clippers are the teams under the salary cap and should be the key players in the sweepstakes for top free agents Jason Kidd, Jermaine O'Neal and Gary Payton. But the Magic's combination of the $4.8 million medical exception, the $4.8 million "middle class exception," a $1.5 million veteran exception and the lure of playing alongside of McGrady could give them more weapons than any of the other teams over the NBA's salary cap.
> 
> "This is absolutely the year to have it," Magic coach Doc Rivers said of the team's financial clout. "We have a chance to be really good and make a huge jump. Drew (Gooden) and Gordie (Giricek) are young and Tracy (McGrady) is still pretty young, but we have a chance to really make a big jump by adding good guys around them."
> 
> So who, you ask, are the Magic targeting in free agency? Teams are barred from talking about specific players until Tuesday, but many of the free agents seem to match the Magic's needs perfectly.Craving Clippers
> 
> 
> Clippers swingman Lamar Odom is high on the Magic's wish list because, like McGrady, he can play three different positions and has gobs of potential. The one snag is that the 6-foot-10 forward is a restricted free agent, meaning the Clippers can match any offer other teams make. But Elton Brand, Michael Olowokandi, Corey Maggette and Andre Miller are all free agents and notoriously cheap Clippers aren't expected to sign all of them. Still, the Magic are somewhat at the mercy of the Clippers.
> 
> "If things broke perfectly, there are some good things that could happen for us," Rivers said. "But certain teams out there have to act normal and that's kind of scary for us right now."
> 
> Olowokandi, a 7-1 center who was the top pick in the 1998 draft, isn't expected to return to the Clippers after a tempestuous season in Los Angeles. His rebounding and back-to-the-basket skills would fit nicely in Orlando. Los Angeles also seemed to indicate that Olowokandi was gone, taking center Chris Kaman with the sixth pick of Thursday's NBA Draft.
> 
> Noted Gabriel: "You can really read into the way some teams drafted as to what they might do in free agency."
> 
> The Magic also had targeted San Antonio's Speedy Claxton as a player who could come in and be a starter right away. But quietly the Magic fear that Claxton's impressive play during the NBA Finals in relief of starter Tony Parker could have driven Claxton's price up too high.
> 
> Juwan Howard isn't expected to return to Denver, but the Los Angeles Lakers or his hometown Chicago Bulls are reportedly his favorite choices to play next season. The 6-9, 260-pound Howard played tremendous in a trying situation last season, averaging 18.4 points and 7.6 rebounds on a Nuggets team that won just 17 games.
> 
> New Orleans' P.J. Brown has long been a favorite of Gabriel's and Brown has spoken in the past of his desire to someday play in Orlando. But at 239 pounds, Brown is more of a power forward than a center and the Magic already have Drew Gooden locked into their lineup. Also, there are questions about how much Brown has left to offer at 33 years old.
> 
> "It certainly has to be the right player," Vander Weide said. "We already have three or four young pieces of our team in place and we can't express our desire right now for looking to veterans. We want to build with what we have. I just don't know if it makes sense to chase 33- or 34-year-old players."
> 
> Pressure's off
> 
> Gabriel said that the Magic's success in Thursday's draft took some of the pressure off the upcoming free-agent period. Orlando was able to upgrade its size at the point when it snagged Louisville's Reece Gaines with the 15th pick. Orlando then selected 6-11 power forward Zaur "Zaza" Pachulia with the 42nd pick and gave Milwaukee $225,000 for the draft rights to Kentucky shooting guard Keith Bogans.
> 
> "It's gone according to script so far," said Gabriel, who still wants to sign a veteran point guard to lighten the load on Gaines. "The benefits of the draft will take some pressure off ourselves in terms of positional needs. It's hard to go in and say we need three positions and let's go get them all. But we feel good about getting a point guard and a backup shooting guard. Now we just need to complement those picks in free agency."
> 
> In the past, the Magic have tried to strike early in free agency. In 2000, they had Hill and Duncan at their headquarters on the afternoon of July 1 and courted them with lavish tours of the city. In 2001, Gabriel and Rivers showed up on the doorstep of power forward Antonio Davis' house in southwest Orlando at 12:01 a.m. of July 1.
> 
> But after watching the market sag last summer and seeing several free agents sign for less than expected, the Magic might alter their plans this summer. The likely scenario is that the Magic will make contact with their favorite free agents early Tuesday, have prospective signees in soon after that and then wait to let the market dictate how much money players are worth.
> 
> "We were the first ones in with Horace (Grant in 1994) and he toured around with teams and came back to us," Gabriel said. "We did the same thing with T-Mac and Grant (in 2000). But the CBA (collective bargaining agreement) may work in our favor to wait this summer. Last year taught us that there was still good value out there until August because things just kind of drug out. It was a definitely a buyer's market last year."
> 
> Regardless of the approach, it expects to be another active summer for the Magic.
> 
> "It has to be the right people that you are spending the money on," said Magic chief operating officer John Weisbrod. "But if we come to the conclusion that there are two guys out there that are worth it and their additions can be the difference between winning and losing, we're not ruling out the possibility of going into the tax."


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> odom is likely heading to Orlando, article in the Florida Today. That gives them an excellent chance in the East this year.
> 
> PG-Gaines
> SG-McGrady
> SF-Odom
> PF-Gooden
> C-Nesterovic, Clark???
> 
> Bench-Armstrong, Giricek, DeClerq, Bogans
> 
> Pretty good is you AX me



I wouldn't say likely. There is the possibility, but likely is a little optimistic. I think Lamar is one of the guy's that the Clippers are planning on hanging onto, which means if Orlando offered him a contract he would basically have to force LA not to match out of good faith, which normally doesn't work.

That lineup is good enough to challenge for best in the East, especially if Kidd goes West, but I don't think we will get Odom and Nesterovic. I would be ecstatic if we did.

Having Armstrong, Bogans, Giricek, Garrity, DeClerq, Hunter, Pachulia all coming off the bench would be a luxury Orlando fans havent seen in a long, long time.


----------



## Pinball

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say likely. There is the possibility, but likely is a little optimistic. I think Lamar is one of the guy's that the Clippers are planning on hanging onto, which means if Orlando offered him a contract he would basically have to force LA not to match out of good faith, which normally doesn't work.
> 
> That lineup is good enough to challenge for best in the East, especially if Kidd goes West, but I don't think we will get Odom and Nesterovic. I would be ecstatic if we did.
> 
> Having Armstrong, Bogans, Giricek, Garrity, DeClerq, Hunter, Pachulia all coming off the bench would be a luxury Orlando fans havent seen in a long, long time.


That would be sweet but not likely. The size of that team would be intriguing though. Gaines is a 6-6 PG. TMac is 6-8. Odom is 6-10. Gooden is 6-10. Nester is about 7-0. Very nice and tall team. They'd be able to challenge NJ and Detroit for it all this year.


----------



## Vintage

Even if they don't land Rasho, they should be better.

Gooden came off his rookie year and should be better this year. He did well after being traded. Same for Giricek. The key will be if Gaines is ready to contribute right away. If so, they are very solid at 1-4.

*G*aines/*G*iricek/Mc*G*rady/*G*ooden/?????
- The 4 G's.

Hunter, if he starts, is the shotblocking presence they need. He has good athleticism. 

They should be able to challenge most teams.


----------



## HKF

Giricek will most likely come off the bench. They seem dedicated to bringing in a SF to play with McGrady. 

What about Turkoglu with McGrady? He might look nice next to him in a free-flowing offensive sheme. He is 6'10 or 6'9 also.


----------



## RyeBread800

Orlando had a very good draft. They needed a point guard and they got a guy who will come in and contribute right away. They don't need a savior, they just need solid guys to help McGrady.

If the Magic get Odom, that will be a great pickup. Odom is seen as a problem child now, but he was playing w/ the Clippers! Once he gets w/ a good team like the Magic and a good coach like Doc Rivers than he will improve a lot.

I like the way the Magic look right now.
POINT GUARD
Gaines-Will have a fine rookie season.
Armstrong-Great backup, will bring energy.
SHOOTING GUARD
McGrady-Awesome.
Bogans-Solid backup, can contribute for this team.
SMALL FORWARD
Odom-If they get him, it will be a great pickup. Not like Miles w/ the Cavs.
Giricek-This guy is gonna be a player. Had a fine rookie season, showed good poise.
Hill-What's the deal w/ him? His dad says he's playing. Others say he's out for the year. I want to hear his thoughts.
POWER FORWARD
Gooden-Will be a player. Good rookie season, especially in the playoffs.
Garrity-Great player to bring off the bench and make some 3's.
CENTER
DeClerq-This is where they're lacking. Not a good starter.
Hunter-Again, not a good player. 

-If the Magic can pick up a decent center they will be a major contender in the East. I'm a Knicks fan through and through, but I'm looking forward to watching this young and exciting Magic team develop. Plus I'm a big Giricek fan.


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>RyeBread800</b>!
> Orlando had a very good draft. They needed a point guard and they got a guy who will come in and contribute right away. They don't need a savior, they just need solid guys to help McGrady.
> 
> If the Magic get Odom, that will be a great pickup. Odom is seen as a problem child now, but he was playing w/ the Clippers! Once he gets w/ a good team like the Magic and a good coach like Doc Rivers than he will improve a lot.
> 
> I like the way the Magic look right now.
> POINT GUARD
> Gaines-Will have a fine rookie season.
> Armstrong-Great backup, will bring energy.
> SHOOTING GUARD
> McGrady-Awesome.
> Bogans-Solid backup, can contribute for this team.
> SMALL FORWARD
> Odom-If they get him, it will be a great pickup. Not like Miles w/ the Cavs.
> Giricek-This guy is gonna be a player. Had a fine rookie season, showed good poise.
> Hill-What's the deal w/ him? His dad says he's playing. Others say he's out for the year. I want to hear his thoughts.
> POWER FORWARD
> Gooden-Will be a player. Good rookie season, especially in the playoffs.
> Garrity-Great player to bring off the bench and make some 3's.
> CENTER
> DeClerq-This is where they're lacking. Not a good starter.
> Hunter-Again, not a good player.
> 
> -If the Magic can pick up a decent center they will be a major contender in the East. I'm a Knicks fan through and through, but I'm looking forward to watching this young and exciting Magic team develop. Plus I'm a big Giricek fan.


I know what you mean, as the Magic could be one of the most exciting teams to watch - almost like the Mavericks. 

Also, Turkoglu or Odom or Radmanovich - someone to help at the Grant Hill spot.....

I also want Nesterovich or Brad Miller a lot!

Grant said in his newsletter on line that he is hopeful for playing by the end of the year???


----------



## O-Town Playa

How many times have we heard that? :sour:


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, as the Magic could be one of the most exciting teams to watch - almost like the Mavericks.
> 
> Also, Turkoglu or Odom or Radmanovich - someone to help at the Grant Hill spot.....
> 
> I also want Nesterovich or Brad Miller a lot!
> 
> Grant said in his newsletter on line that he is hopeful for playing by the end of the year???


Yeah in real life AND in NBA 2k4;p


----------



## grizzoistight

*Im not gonna read the whole thread*

but once i saw keith bogans and gaines on the same team i started to worry for the rest of the league

Thats as scary as saying Blake dixon and white will dominate the east


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, as the Magic could be one of the most exciting teams to watch - almost like the Mavericks.
> 
> Also, Turkoglu or Odom or Radmanovich - someone to help at the Grant Hill spot.....
> 
> I also want Nesterovich or Brad Miller a lot!
> 
> Grant said in his newsletter on line that he is hopeful for playing by the end of the year???


I think i'd rather have Miller than Rasho ... Rasho seems like a real softy, and even though Miller is no monster, he plays with a sort of mean streak. It would be awesome to get one of those guys though. All Orlando needs is just someone who is solid ... doesnt seem like that is too much to ask.

We also need some depth people, like Jon Barry, Antonio Daniels .. along those lines. I'd like to see Orlando take a look at Lee Nailon ... he always kills Orlando when he plays them, so why not get him to join ...


----------



## BallBiologist

*Re: Im not gonna read the whole thread*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> but once i saw keith bogans and gaines on the same team i started to worry for the rest of the league
> 
> Thats as scary as saying Blake dixon and white will dominate the east


haha grizzo..How do you get rated so fast

And why don't you read the whole thread;p


----------



## hobojoe

i think the magic should really make keon clark their #1 priority. He's exactly what they need, Defensive Center who gives you shot blocking and a defensive presence that they desperately need. He can also give chip in 14-17 pts.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> i think the magic should really make keon clark their #1 priority. He's exactly what they need, Defensive Center who gives you shot blocking and a defensive presence that they desperately need. He can also give chip in 14-17 pts.


This guy can't defend NBA All-Star centers or PF's, why would you want him other than to be a back-up.


----------



## hobojoe

thats a ridiculous statement


----------



## O-Town Playa

<strike>Grizzo, your sarcasm isn't welcome here. I take that back.... YOU aren't welcome here. How the hell did you get un-banned anyway? And which admin. did you kiss up to? </strike>:no: :dead:

<font color=blue>#1)This entire post is what we call a personal attack on another poster - which is a BIG no-no, according to the rules you agreed to when you registered here.

#2) Saying that administrators can be used by flattery or whatever is also discouraged on this site. We are NOT ESPN - we encourage discussion without chilidish attacks. Thanks. trm, administrator


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> The Mods here aren't <b>perfect</b> - *I assume you know some people that walk on water?*


Only you Rifleman, only you! :bsmile:


----------



## GaryPayton2k3

Sweet a kentucky and a louisville boy on the same team and tracy mcgrady!!I think darrell armstrong can go off the team so jaque vaughn can back up reece gaines and keith bogans can back up tracy mcgrady.:clap:


----------



## hobojoe

uh no, jacque vaughn wont be around next year.


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> uh no, jacque vaughn wont be around next year.


I hope vaugn isn't back..plus fans just love DA..they would have DA over vaugn anyday even though DA is twice vaugnhs age well not twice but ya know..

anyways IV...Page 6 WITH a MOD intervention..


What now

:djparty:


----------



## O-Town Playa

Vaughn over DA? Please tell me you're joking. DA had multiple 20 point games in the playoffs. Vaughn COST us the playoffs. :no:


----------



## BEEWILL

:dead:


----------



## .

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> :dead:


lets see how much less-than-10-words post you can hit tonight  :laugh: 
we are looking at a record breaking proud moment here in this bbb.net site :grinning:


----------



## BEEWILL

this will be a fun team to watch I really like Reece Gaines and I know K-Bog will be focused for being slept on. Bulls should have drafted both those dudes would be perfect for the triangle.


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> Vaughn over DA? Please tell me you're joking. DA had multiple 20 point games in the playoffs. Vaughn COST us the playoffs. :no:


PLEASE READ before you post..

Thanks


----------



## O-Town Playa

Huh?


----------



## IV

exactly!


----------



## O-Town Playa

huh?  :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe

no, he's correct. If vaughn had played half-way decent, the magic would've won the series. Vaughn was so bad in the playoffs it isnt even funny.(yes i read my post)


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> Huh?


Please read my original post. I said DA IS better than Vaugn..


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> You think that Keith Bogan, Tmac, and Reece Gaines all playing on the same team is noteworthy? What's the significance of that?
> 
> Maybe I should start a thread about Kobe, Cook, and Walton all playing together. <strike> WTF! </strike>(You know better than to mask vulgarities!) :naughty:


I'd just like to respond to the editing of "WTF!" by IV...

There is NOTHING wrong with that. Everybody does it. "WTF" is a perfectly fine thing to say on a message board. It could stand for "What The Freak?" or other things. Just a suggestion from me, it seems WAY TOO EXTREME to edit that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

And yes, Gaines, McGrady and Bogans is NOTHING to be too excited about.


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> And yes, Gaines, McGrady and Bogans is NOTHING to be too excited about.


Maybe not for you but for Magic fans.


----------



## O-Town Playa

This is a post for Magic fans anyway. Why are bitter Laker fans here? :uhoh:


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> This is a post for Magic fans anyway. Why are bitter Laker fans here? :uhoh:


Thank you very much, that was exactly my point all along! This thread does not belong in the NBA forum.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd just like to respond to the editing of "WTF!" by IV...
> 
> There is NOTHING wrong with that. Everybody does it. "WTF" is a perfectly fine thing to say on a message board. It could stand for "What The Freak?" or other things. Just a suggestion from me, it seems WAY TOO EXTREME to edit that.


I bet we could go into just about every forum on this site and find WTF unedited. It's all good though, I except it because I'm da playa that they love to hate!


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I bet we could go into just about every forum on this site and find WTF unedited. It's all good though, I except it because I'm da playa that they love to hate!


Quit trying to be kobe wannabe;P


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> Quit trying to be kobe wannabe;P


:laugh: That was a good one.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK

who cares if this ain't in the magic fan forum no one goes to the magic forum room


----------



## O-Town Playa

Exactly! It's dead in there.


----------



## hobojoe

the magic better not keep vaughn. We really need to get a good big man in free agency and we'll definitly take the east. 

PJ Brown, Brad Miller, or Rasho Nesterovic!!!!


----------



## O-Town Playa

We won't "take" the East. We'll most likely play 2nd fiddle to Detroit until we find a way to dump Hill and his contract (or until he comes back playing 100%).


----------



## Idunkonyou

The Magic had a great draft and I'm very excited about next season. 

Not only that, but they will have the MLE, DPE, VPE, a 1.3 million dollar TPE and the vets minimum to use on FAs. 

Gabe, Devos and Doc have a good chance to turn the Magic into a contender this year if they find the right pieces in free agency and/or trades. They already started out right in the draft. Gaines is going to contribute right away. ZaZa may not make the team, but his future with the club is bright. He is only 18 and most have compared him to a young Divac. Bogans was a good pick just because the Magic got him for money. He will challenge Sasser for a roster spot. All 3, Gaines Bogans and ZaZa were steals because Gaines was a top 10 player in the draft, but landed at 15, ZaZa was a projected top 20 pick, but landed at 42 for the Magic and Bogans was landed for just 250 thousand dollars. Very good draft indeed. 

Kasun is a overseas project for the Magic that could make the team this year. I hear he has massive potential and since he is only 19, he still has a lot of time to grow as a player. You may see him on the team this year or next year with ZaZa. 

Can't wait for the season to start. If everything falls into place and the Magic stay injury free for most of the season, they will have a great shot at the division title and at least making it to the ECFs. Maybe even the NBA finals.


----------



## O-Town Playa

I like the strides to improve the Magic are making as well. But if you think we'll be in the Finals this year or next year, you're out of your [email protected] mind!


----------



## Captain Obvious

Why don't you think they can make the Finals next year O-Town? The Magic almost beat the Pistons, who you admitted was their biggest competition. Next year, I bet you Gaines will have a much bigger impact than Darko. Also, the Magic have a chance to add a decent center. They can definitely make it, especially if Kidd is gone.


----------



## Idunkonyou

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> I like the strides to improve the Magic are making as well. But if you think we'll be in the Finals this year or next year, you're out of your [email protected] mind!


Depends on who they can get in free agency? IMO the Magic would have went to the ECFs if they would have got past the Pistons. If they can get a decent center and some more depth, then they will have a shot to go deep into the playoffs. 

The Magic had the 2nd best record in the east after the trade. Gooden and Giricek should be better this year. McGrady should be better this year. Add Gaines Kasun/or ZaZa and 4 to 5 decent FAs, while also re-signing Armstrong and Declercq, your looking a very deep team and one that could go the distance. :yes:


----------



## O-Town Playa

I wouldn't underrate Darko. He was the #2 pick for a reason. I believe Gaines will be a good player, but if he was as good as you think he wouldn't have gone #15. Plus it's not like were the only 2 teams improving.


----------



## Idunkonyou

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> I wouldn't underrate Darko. He was the #2 pick for a reason.


He was picked 2nd for the same reason James was picked 1st for the same reason Miles was picked 3rd and for the same reason Brown was picked 1st. He has a lot of potential, but don't expect him to make a impact next year. Maybe 2 or 3 years down the line, but no way Darko is going to come in next season and just go off. He is very raw and will need some seasoning. 

Gaines IMO is NBA ready and will make a impact for the Magic right off the bat with his defense in the backcourt. ZaZa may have to play a few years overseas and Bogans will fight Sasser for a roster spot.


----------



## Reece Gaines

Darko is going to be a very good player for the pistons. Along with King James he will make a great impact on his team along goes carmelo anthony


----------



## IV

*2 weeks later*

you have got to be kidding me!


----------



## whiterhino

I cannot beleive people are still questioning whether Bogans will make the team or not. He's been awesome in summer league and coaches have been totally impressed by him. He was an absolute steal in the 2nd round and will be a contributor for years to come. Give me a break! And I'm not a UK fan, in fact I absolutely HATE UK.


----------



## brandenburgbrew

How can you hate UK and be a Boston fan? Boston basicall took Uk and transplanted them as Celtics.  (Pitino, Walker, Delk, McCarty, Mercer) Boston fans have to love UK.


----------



## UKfan4Life

UK players make up a lot of that Celtic team. Delk, Walker, McCarty.


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> He was picked 2nd for the same reason James was picked 1st for the same reason Miles was picked 3rd and for the same reason Brown was picked 1st. He has a lot of potential, but don't expect him to make a impact next year. Maybe 2 or 3 years down the line, but no way Darko is going to come in next season and just go off. He is very raw and will need some seasoning.
> 
> Gaines IMO is NBA ready and will make a impact for the Magic right off the bat with his defense in the backcourt. ZaZa may have to play a few years overseas and <b>Bogans will fight Sasser for a roster spot. </b>


There is NO fight when it comes to Sasser! Bogans can beat him at anything except maybe rebounding. Sasser has NO shot, cannot dribble well for a guard, has no sense for when and who to pass thae ball to.

To put it bluntly - he is truly a disaster!!


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> There is NO fight when it comes to Sasser! Bogans can beat him at anything except maybe rebounding. Sasser has NO shot, cannot dribble well for a guard, has no sense for when and who to pass thae ball to.
> 
> To put it bluntly - he is truly a disaster!!


Sasser the diSASSter.  

I agree with the Rifleman's post.


----------

